# Reputable Archery Shop in Holland/Zeeland area.



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Have a friend who wants to get his grandson a bow. He would like to know if there are any Archery Shops in and around the Holland/Zeeland area where his grandson lives.
Appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Long Range Archery in Holland is top notch.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I 2nd Long Range. Great guys. My second choice would be Grand Valley sporting goods in Allendale.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I do business at both, they are good places, depends on your preference.


----------



## Rickey Bobby (Dec 9, 2020)

Matt over at Grand Valley Sporting goods is a top notch guy, helped me get set up with my first bow


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Grand Valley is very helpful, lots of experience.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

For any tuning or string needs go over to archery talk and look up a user that goes by retrieverfishing or something close to that. He is from the area and awesome at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

I will 3rd grand valley sporting goods. One of the best in the region. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> For any tuning or string needs go over to archery talk and look up a user that goes by retrieverfishing or something close to that. He is from the area and awesome at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catfish Customs, Mike is a great guy to work with. "Not a paid endorsement"....


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

454casull said:


> Catfish Customs, Mike is a great guy to work with. "Not a paid endorsement"....


Yep...definitely top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Mike is one of the best string builders around, he knows the Prime line very well (others too) and does Kolorfusion (I think I'm correct) dipping. Keep it local!


----------

